# chain oil recomendation???



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

I'm running low on chain oil, I'm using some kind of red oil that my LBS recommended. 
what brand/type of chain oil are most people using?


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I love rock & roll gold lube - goes on easy and also cleans and quiets the chain.Many folks also like Prolink.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

I use Finish Line green wet lube.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

So far the ONLY lubes I like is Finish Line's Wet and Dry. I haven't tried Prolink yet.


----------

